# Zama C1Q Carb



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On this particular carb I have installed a new rebuild kit. Including a new needle. I used the q-tip with lapping compound to clean the seat. I checked the metering arm height with the Zama guage.
The problem is when I pressure test the carb the air goes right through the carb and out the main jet. I checked the main jet check valve and it is working properly. I would appreciate any suggestions you coud give to solve the problem.

Thanks and a Very Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Inlet needle may never seat if the carburetor is dry. Try spraying a little fuel or WD-40 on the seat and try testing again.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------

